# Group Rides around Chatham, NJ



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

Is anyone interested in getting together on weekends for group rides starting after 10 am or in the afternoon around Chatham or the surrounding area? All of the group rides from the area bike shops start at 8am, which I have trouble making.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Check out Morris Area Freewheelers.
http://www.mafw.org/

Sometimes they have rides starting at Loantaka, usually at 10:00. They also seem to start a lot of rides from Pluckemin, which isn't too far from Chatham.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

+1 for the Morris Area free Wheelers and check out my club http://btcnj.com/ 
both clubs are great to ride with.
I just lead a ride out of Pluckemin and plan on doing more in late June.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

There is also Marty's rides also

http://martysreliable.com/articles/sunday-morning-road-ride-lowantaka-pg217.htm

http://martysreliable.com/articles/saturday-morning-road-ride-morristown-pg318.htm


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

tednugent said:


> There is also Marty's rides also
> 
> http://martysreliable.com/articles/sunday-morning-road-ride-lowantaka-pg217.htm
> 
> http://martysreliable.com/articles/saturday-morning-road-ride-morristown-pg318.htm


this.  

Also we have started doing rides on Monday evenings as well. This last Monday we did ~24 with about 1600 ft of climbing.


----------

